# Transaxle gear oil



## ofgortens (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a question about replacing the gear oil for my manual 1995 maxima gxe. It says in the manual that it recommends a GL-4 gear oil. I have found that most of the oils are a GL-5 oil. Would a GL-5 synthetic oil be compatable with my maxima? I have heard people that say that it is not recommended to do that and others that say that GL-5 and GL-4's are compatible with each other.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------

